# My jail in FreeBSD 9 is read-only



## policezone (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and would like to ask how I can get my machine to jail is not read-only and have full rights as my previous version 7.4 all work no problem, but now ....
Here is the configuration file in /etc/jails.conf



```
cat /etc/jail.conf
user {
host.hostname       =  "user";
path                =  "/usr/jails/user";
mount.fstab         =  "/usr/local/etc/qjail.fstab/user";
exec.start          =  "/bin/sh /etc/rc";
exec.stop           =  "/bin/sh /etc/rc.shutdown";
exec.consolelog     =  "/var/log/qjail.mediabggroup.console.log";
devfs_ruleset       =  "4";
allow.mount.devfs;
mount.devfs         =  "1";
ip4.addr            =  10.2.1.3;
interface           =  "rl0";
}
```
Also here in the /etc/rc.conf - qjail_enable="YES"

What is wrong to be read-only system?


----------



## policezone (Jul 31, 2013)

I fixed that read-only system. Here's how it happened - go to /usr/local/etc/jails/yourname jails/qjail.fstab, there is the name of your virtual machine, and then open the file with one of the editors and make the following changes.

```
/usr/jails/sharedfs /usr/jails/youname jail mashine/sharedfs nullfs ro 0 0
```
changed to 

```
/usr/jails/sharedfs /usr/jails/youname jail mashine/sharedfs nullfs rw 1 1
```
 and save. Reboot your machine and your jails machine is full access.

I'm glad if I can help somebody if someone is clearly something let me ask.

regards


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Changing the sharedfs filesystem from read only to read/write completely disables the jail system security provided by the nullfs configuration. This allows any jail user to make changes that effect all the jails. You basically no longer have a secure jail system. Do not do this.


----------



## policezone (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks all problem fixed


----------

